# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  كان جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة وجلالة الملكة رانيا

## تحية عسكريه

*أخبار الأردن-* 




كان جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة وجلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله في مقدمة مستقبلي جثامين شهداء الواجب الأنساني من القوات المسلحة لدى وصولها الى مطار الملكة علياء الدولي اليوم الاربعاء .

وكان الشهداء قضوا في حادث تحطم طائرة تابعة لقوات حفظ السلام الدولية العاملة في هاييتي يوم الجمعة الماضي كانت تقوم برحلة استطلاعية عادية تعرضت الى خلل فني ادى الى تحطمها، واسفر الحادث عن مصرع جميع ركابها البالغ عددهم (11) عسكريا بينهم شهداء الواجب من القوات المسلحة .

والشهداء هم: العقيد الركن عبيدالله ابراهيم حميدان المواجدة ، والمقدم الركن جهاد سمرين حسين مهيرات، ورائد دفاع مدني ابراهيم محمد رزق الشرمان، وملازم اول بلال احمد راشد ابو حجيلة ، ووكيل اول عامر محمود عبدالله الرواشدة.

----------


## nawayseh

الله يرحم شهداء الوطن ويصبر ذويهم 
{ ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون}

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يرحم شهداء الوطن ويصبر ذويهم 
> { ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون}


 
 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الفاتحه يا اخوان على روح الشهداء الطاهره 

الله إرحمهم وأغفر لهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الفاتحه يا اخوان على روح الشهداء الطاهره 
> 
> الله إرحمهم وأغفر لهم


 آمين يا رب العالمين 

صح وينك من زمان يا حلو

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يرحمهم جميعا

و يرحم شهداء المسلمين جميعا

 :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يرحمنا جميعا..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يُكرّمون في الدنيا,,, وفي الآخرة جنات من نعيم... تقبلهم ربنا من الشهداء .. آمين

----------


## ابو عوده

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا شباب وصبايا عالمشاركات الرائعة 

نسئل الله عز وجل انا يتغمد شهدائنا بواسع رحمته ويصبر أهاليهم

----------


## ???... why ...???

إن العين لتدمع وإن القلب ليحزن علي فراقك يا إبراهيم    كانت هذا كلام رسول الله علي موت ابنة ابراهيم

كل ما اقدر قولة هو الله يرحمهم والله يصبر اهلهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> إن العين لتدمع وإن القلب ليحزن علي فراقك يا إبراهيم كانت هذا كلام رسول الله علي موت ابنة ابراهيم
> 
> كل ما اقدر قولة هو الله يرحمهم والله يصبر اهلهم


 
صح لسانك  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ???... why ...???

> صح لسانك


 

ما عليك زود  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ما عليك زود


 
حبيب قلبي عراسي والله

----------

